# Hey Savage260 here is Chrono in the snow



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Savage260 and I have been talking about Chronographing I thought rather than PM I would share this with everyone.

In the past couple of weeks the snow has been driving me nuts. It is as if a flake has to cross the sensors on my chronograph every time I'm going to pull the trigger. I have a new 6.5 X 284 that I am trying to work loads up for. Anyway, as I told Savage260 the Pipestem range at Jamestown is knee high alfalfa and sweet clover. In summer often bees, flies and other insects often screw me up on those warm calm summer evenings. 
OK, so here is my cure. I went down to Max and found white poly 15 gallon jugs, about the same color and density as the sky shades on my Chrony chronograph. I cut the ends out, left a piece in front to keep gravel from flying into my chrony (I like to shoot prone of a bipod) drilled a hole in the bottom to put it on a tripod, and left enough room behind or to the side to put my ThermaCell in to keep the darn insects away in summer. Now I think I will drill a hole in the side for the remote wire to come out.

I went out and tried it today. It worked perfect and I never had a round that the chrony didn't read.

Edit: oh, ya, the poly jug was $5.99

Here is the set up savage:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Excellent! THANKS!!!! Mac's here I come!!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That looks like a very ingenious invention. I like it Plainsman!

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I will put black electrical tape around the lip of the opening so I see it against the snow through my scope. I'll just slip that off in summer and the white should show in the scope.

I was shooting 140 Sierra Game King last week with 51 gr of R17. The velocity was 3004 fps. There was a little pressure, but nothing to worry about. However, I thought to save on brass I would back off since my target velocity was only 2900. The bullet I intend to shoot for hunting is the Berger VLD. I only used the Sierra because I didn't want to shoot up all the Bergers that I had.

So today I shot with 50.6 gr of R17 and 140 Gr Berger VLD. I was surprised that my velocity averaged 3050 with the Winchester 284 cases turned down and annealed. Then I tried the Lapua and averaged 3088, but again had slight pressure.

Since both cases are shooting under .2 inches I think I will shoot the Lapua with 50.3 gr R17 (need to chrono that one now) and save the Winchester for deer hunting. Actually I think I will use the 50.3 gr of R17 in the Lapua only if I hunt with them otherwise drop them back further. I have shot them all the way down to 2400 fps with R22.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Plainsman,

Continue to keep us posted as you work up your loads. I just picked up a savage 112 BVSS in 6.5X284 and plan on starting working up some loads when my brass and dies get here.

Knutson


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have had decent luck with RL-19 in the "custom" Savage 112/McGowen Premier Match 6.5X284 Norma I built last year. Here is a 3 shot(yea i know, it is only 3, but if 3 don't group 5 won't either) group of 140gr SMK over 42.6gr RL-19 with Lapua brass and CCIs. No chrono that day due to rain, but Plainsmans invention will end that problem!!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

very nice group.

We have done kinda the same thing making a separate support system with 55 gal drum and a hole cut in the bottom.

Yours looks easier.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Sweet idea.Get endorsements for name space on the sides from assorted companies(Berger,Lapua,etc),some fancy paint and market it quickly.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Plainsman"
OK said:


> 0[/ATTACH]


GREAT IDEA - Question for you or a little clarification on how you attach the jug and tripod to your chrony. I think I understood that you just drilled a hole in the jug to allow the 1/4" X 20 thread from your tripod to go through the jug and tighten down onto your chrony - is this correct? Looking at the length of the bolt on my tripod I'm not sure I would have enough length to go through a 15 gal jug and have enough left over to get into my chrony. How stable is the jug and chrony with one little bolt holding everything to the tripod? This is a great idea and I'm going to try to get one set up. I always have trouble from too much glare when sun shifts and this would sure solve that problem. My hats off to you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, the bolt is long on one of my tripods and short on the other. I drilled the hole larger so I don't have to screw the bolt through but simply push it through and then screw it into the chrony. The plastic isn't very thick, but the roundness holds it away some distance. I am going to use a heat gun to get the bottom real hot, then clamp a 2X6 to the bottom with a lot of pressure and let it cool. I think once shaped flat on the bottom even the short screw will reach through the plastic. It's not much more than 1/8 inch thick. 
As far as stable it takes ten mile an hour wind, and the muzzle blast from my 6.5 X 284 from about eight feet without tipping over. At that range my 300 blows the screens off the chrony. 
If you want to keep things light you could use 1/16 inch plastic. I think that would be strong enough also. You could pop rivet it, or leave it flat and clamp it together when you use it. That's what I went to Max looking for and when I seen this 15 gallon jug the idea just jumped into my head.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Great idea Plainsman!


----------

